# HP MediaSmart Webcam Not Working Properly



## oykawoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I got an HP TouchSmart Laptop back in January. 
Here is the computer I bought, I bought it with the stores specs http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9168189&type=product&id=1218041998718

I have had some trouble with the webcam in Yahoo Messanger. I used the webcam in Skype for the first time (back in january) for two hours with no problems. I have been using it recently though over the past week and I have been having problems with the image freezing, skipping, just being slow. I am also noticing that the problem occurs more often when I have skypes web cam connected to Cyberlink Web Camera Filter instead of HP Webcam. Also, the instant messanger programs call it Cyberlink but when its open the programs name is HP MediaSmart Webcam. When connected to Cyberlink the program will randomly close or open own. Even opening while its open causing the cam to freeze. The problem has been getting worse but today it has been redicilous. The cam will be working fine and then Cyberlink will open automatically, while its open, then close, then open, and it does this repeatedly and makes it so that i am not able to type or use my computer because when it opens it automatically becomes the active window. So I am forced to wait for it to stop whatever it is that its doing before I can do anything else. Durring this time, the light that shows that the webcam is on also flashes.

I also have a problem when its connected to the HP Webcam, every time the video starts the screens contrast flashes from my normal settings to me being very bright and pale looking.

The webcam works fine though when used just in Cyberlink.

I do have the most recent drivers available. I checked just before posting this.

Any questions that may help you to help me feel free to ask. Thanks so much for your help.

Edit: I also forgot, when the webcam stops working I occasionally get an error message that says the following.

"HP MediaSmart Webcam can not connect to the following device (HP Webcam). Please select another capture device within Settings or close any device that may be using this video device, and then restart HP MediaSmart Webcam."

When I get this message, and when I experience the problem, HP MediaSmart Webcam (Cyberlink) opens in its full screen version which makes the webcam not useable with any other program until it is closed or, if I am currently broadcasting, then it will quickly return to its smaller version.

Im really sorry if I'm not explaining it properly, I am trying but I feel like my words are not coming of very clearly.


----------

